# Stereo delete Ipod/mp3 only, how to?



## a1rabbitsauce (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't really want to buy a stereo for my GTI, I was wondering if there is a way, or how would I achieve having a stereo system that basically only be a headphone plug in attached to the speakers. When I say stereo system, I mean subs, amps, speakers of all types. 

I'm not very good with wiring, and I don't know exactly how it could work. Could I connect an ipod/mp3 to an amp hooked up to tweaters, door speakers, and 6x9s, and then a separate input to an amp for some subs. Maybe somebody has a wiring diagram they can show me? thanks


----------



## silkworm09 (Feb 19, 2010)

could put some computer speakers in :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

silkworm09 said:


> could put some computer speakers in :laugh::thumbup:


your dumb:thumbdown:


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

It's really interesting you bring this up because I was planning on doing the exact same thing in my MK1. I wanted a stealth system so here's my initial brain storming...

Pick up a decent 4 channel amplifier for front left and right and rear left and right. Run the inputs to the dash with just a female 1/8" plug discretely mounted. An Ipod (or in my case my Samsung Vibrant) has plenty of drive to act as a decent preamp with volume being controlled right on the device. 

I wasn't planning on using a subwoofer but it shouldn't be too hard, just split the RCAs so they go to an additional amp. But the amp would have to have a built in crossover as it would be receiving the full signal range.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Too bad that would sound like **** that way. You CAN directly hook up the ipod to the amp but you have a varying input sensitivity that changes on volume, not to mention other problems with doing it this way. Most amplifiers have an input sensitivity range (for instance 200mv to 6v) anything less or more then that will cause serious sound quality issues and potential issues with the amp. If you want something stealth, hide the radio. There are plenty of options, the most common is in the glovebox.


----------



## shuey (Dec 22, 2010)

Wouldnt a REQ5 work!


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

i swear somebody did a diy in the mk2 forum on this ...go check it out ..dont got link handy but its been done


----------

